# Emmie



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi! I wrote about Emmie's liver tests the other day. Today I read about the chicken jerky being made in china. Do any of you think possibly the very high readings on Emmie liver test was from her liver being 'poisoned' from the chicken jerky? She has had no symptoms, such as vomiting or diarrhea. I guess I will not give them to her, although her nightly ritual is to have one jerky before bedtime. Sue


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Hi Sue, I wouldn't give any treats made in China just to be on the safe side.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Mine get NO treats made in China. Some companies are VERY sneaky and it might say distributed in the USA but made in China. You have to check the package closely.

I know A LOT of people who give Dingo and other rawhide treats. Most made in China as well. 

You can get jerky made in the USA. Or bake it in the oven yourself. Thinly slice as natural a chicken breast or even tenders as you can get. 

I would not be a bit surprised if her levels are affected by treats from China. There have been FDA warnings issued for some time but I am surprised the number of people with whom I share the information who still do not know. 

I posted a recall link several months back but I stay informed through Facebook alerts from them. You likely have already read these but there may be others here who have not:
FDA Issues Chicken Chicken Jerky Dog Treats Update
Three Name Brands Top FDA List of Chicken Jerky Treats Suspects

I sure wish your little one all the best and a solution to her health issues!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would NOT give any more chicken jerky or ANY treats made in China! That could very well be the cause of her liver elevations. Dogs are dying from these chicken jerky treats and the FDA is investigating but as of yet, no recalls. I have no doubt that there WILL be a recall, it's just a matter of time. And then it's going to be a big one that rivals the 2007 dog food melanine recall from China that killed thousands. 

Throw those chicken jerky treats in the trash!

Then either make your own, or buy from a trusted US source such as konaschips.com


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks so much! Today the poor pup is coughing with exertion, even vomited up water she drank! Other than that she's fine. I'll have her checked for lung/congestive problems soon. Sue


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I agree...I will not use anything made in China...I have emailed several companies in the past and complained about the clever packaging...at a glance you think it is made in the USA or Canada but in tiny print you find the words...Made in China....too many dogs have died ...


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

if rawhide is not made in china is that ok? and if its made in Thailand is that ok? im really nervous about buying things now LOL


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I would not give rawhide no matter where it was made. There was a recent thread about dangers of rawhide.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> I would not give rawhide no matter where it was made. There was a recent thread about dangers of rawhide.


ok thank you! will remove off me shopping list! LOL feel real bad now as i sent some to elaina for the dogs bday  i really didnt know


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I quit buying store-handled treats, no matter where they were made..... I use Bully Sticks from this *website* ONLY and I also dehydrate chicken and turkey for the 'boys'.....


----------

